# Will Rainbowfish eat Amano Shrimp?



## trilinearmipmap (Mar 8, 2005)

I have some Dwarf Neon Rainbows and Irian Rainbows, can I put Amano shrimp in that tank or will the Rainbowfish eat them?


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I don't have Amano's, but I have some cherry shrimp and have had ghost shrimp. My rainbows will eat anything they can get in their mouth. 

Ben


----------

